# Maxthon vs FireFox



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

Hey peeps, Just want to start something. I am using Maxthon for my browser, but I was using FireFox. It wasn't until I started getting popups with FireFox that I switched and I am glad I did. Between the 100% popup killer it also has a Ad killer which works great. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've tried Maxthon on my P3 500 Gateway with98se installed.
It's Slow. It's slow compared to FireFox, and it's slow compared to IE6.
I've heard it uses IE6's 'engine' and is probably about as insecure as IE but with out the support that IE gets.
I didn't like the tabs on Maxthon.
I much prefer Firefox to Maxthon...it seems to me, more user friendly. I have tried Maxthon under it's old name MyIE2, in the past, and I deleted it for the same reason....



BTW, some of those popups in FF were coming in on Flash. There is a Flashblock extension that stops Flash from playing, except when you want it. FF 1.0.3 may have corrected that as I don't seem to have that trouble now and I don't currently have Flashblock installed.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks but....no thanks!

I'll stay with Firefox because I don't get any popups.


----------



## noobie777 (Apr 17, 2005)

I doubt that max using the same engine as I.E. since MS only released part of it code that cannot be built.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

firefox all the way.......


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

noobie777 said:


> I doubt that max using the same engine as I.E. since MS only released part of it code that cannot be built.


Nope 
It does appear to use the IE 'engine'

LINK

LINK

LINK


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*I happen to use both. It is rare that I use Maxthon but when I do it is for M$ updates instead of ie.

I use Firefox 98% of the time. As for the pop-up and pop-under issue I downloaded and installed the popupsmustdie extension and I am once again pop-up and pop-under free. The only pop-ups and unders that happen are the ones I allow. Granted I have read some opinions that it is too agreesive for some people, but I prefer aggressive over having to close unwanted windows showing up on my screen.

Extension download link here:*
http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/experimental/popupsdie/


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

tgal said:


> *I happen to use both. It is rare that I use Maxthon but when I do it is for M$ updates instead of ie.
> 
> I use Firefox 98% of the time. As for the pop-up and pop-under issue I downloaded and installed the popupsmustdie extension and I am once again pop-up and pop-under free. The only pop-ups and unders that happen are the ones I allow. Granted I have read some opinions that it is too agreesive for some people, but I prefer aggressive over having to close unwanted windows showing up on my screen.
> 
> ...


How does FF treat the ads on the web page?


----------



## amillahtime (Sep 25, 2003)

If you're receiving popups, its not really the browser, you may have alot of spyware causing alot of popups you don't even see cuz of the mozilla browsers blocker, but then i may be spouting stuff out my behind...


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

4steve44 said:


> How does FF treat the ads on the web page?


*I use a combination of the AdBlock Extension and the Remove It Permanently (RIP) Extension.*


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

amillahtime said:


> If you're receiving popups, its not really the browser, you may have alot of spyware causing alot of popups you don't even see cuz of the mozilla browsers blocker, but then i may be spouting stuff out my behind...


I use a conbination of 8 different Anti-Spyware to keep as clean as a whistle


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

tgal said:


> *I use a combination of the AdBlock Extension and the Remove It Permanently (RIP) Extension.*


Could you give me a link to those extentions?


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

4steve44 said:


> Could you give me a link to those extentions?


Look for them in...*The Extensions Mirror*


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

Telstar said:


> Look for them in...*The Extensions Mirror*


Thanks


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*I use http://extensionroom.mozdev.org/ to get a majority of my FF extensions.
Here is Adblock: http://extensionroom.mozdev.org/more-info/adblock 
&
Here is RIP: http://extensionroom.mozdev.org/more-info/rip*


----------

